# Other > Fun and games >  Tokyo Paralympics

## Jaquaia

Some absolutely incredible performances so far. We're currently sat in second in the medal table with 6 gold, 7 silver and 3 bronze. 

Sir Lee Pearson has won his 12th gold medal with Georgia Wilson taking bronze in the grade II individual equestrian.

World records have been broken in the pool, with Tully Kearney smashing the WR by nearly 2 seconds on her way to gold, and a WR by Maisie Summers-Newton. Tully Kearney also took a silver, as did Reece Dunn and Toni Shaw taken a bronze.

In the velodrome, Dame Sarah Storey did it again, catching her opponent and fellow Brit to take gold, and a gold for Jaco van Gas's in another Brit one-two. Jody Cundy, Aileen McGlynn and Crystal Lane-Wrighy took silvers.

There were two medals in the epée, with Dmitri Coutya taking bronze and Piers Gulliver going one better than Rio and taking the gold!

----------

Stella180 (26-08-21)

----------


## Suzi

It's amazing!

----------

Jaquaia (26-08-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ve not had a chance to watch any of it yet.

----------


## Jaquaia

The bits I've seen have been awesome.

Sophie Wells has also won a silver in the grade V dressage.

----------


## Allalone

I’ve managed to sit and watch some. The wheelchair rugby, aka murderball, has been great. GB play USA tomorrow to see who tops the group, both are already through to the semifinals. Watched a bit of wheelchair basketball too, not had much choice with Im wanting to watch it. Not sure I told you this. When we went to Loughborough for the graduation, the GB men’s wheelchair basketball team where staying in the same hotel. We got in the lift with 2 of them and Im was stunned into silence! She did pluck up the courage to talk to them on the second day though.

----------

Jaquaia (26-08-21)

----------


## OldMike

Some brilliant performances

----------

Jaquaia (26-08-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

> I’ve managed to sit and watch some. The wheelchair rugby, aka murderball, has been great. GB play USA tomorrow to see who tops the group, both are already through to the semifinals. Watched a bit of wheelchair basketball too, not had much choice with Im wanting to watch it. Not sure I told you this. When we went to Loughborough for the graduation, the GB men’s wheelchair basketball team where staying in the same hotel. We got in the lift with 2 of them and Im was stunned into silence! She did pluck up the courage to talk to them on the second day though.


That's awesome!!!

----------


## Suzi

That's so very cool!

----------


## Jaquaia

More medals today! 

Bronze for Olivia Broome in the powerlifting, Jaco van Gass in the cycling and Maria Lyle on the track.

Gold's for Kadeena Cox in the cycling, Hannah Russell and Reece Dunn in the pool, with Dunn breaking his own world record!

----------

Stella180 (27-08-21)

----------


## Stella180

Bethany Firth and Jessica Jane Applegate also got silver and bronze S14 200m freestyle.

----------


## Jaquaia

A bronze for Stephen Clegg in the pool too! That is one sporty family!!!

----------


## Allalone

Did anybody see Will Bayleys reaction when he won his semifinal in the table tennis? He went bonkers, kicked the panels around the table over, was shouting loads and ended up getting a yellow card, Im assuming for unsportsmanlike behaviour. Thankfully if hasnt affected his place in the final. What will he do if he wins the gold medal??

----------


## Stella180

I didn’t see that. What classification is he in?

----------


## Allalone

Will is in Class 7. Overnight he lost the gold medal match so went home with a well earned silver. He was in Strictly a couple of years ago but had to pull out midway through due to injury.

----------


## Suzi

So glad he got the silver!

----------


## Jaquaia

I remember him in Rio. He won the gold medal match, climbed up on the table, got a yellow card then got down and hugged the umpire.

----------

